# Yay Dealership!



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

So I bought my goat last friday from Jacksonville which is an hour and a half south of me. They ran it through their service department to make sure it was good. Car was great. Drove it home and have been driving it everyday loving it. Went to a Chevy dealership today to get an alignment because the steering was becoming sloppy. Chevy told me they won't do the alignment because it needs a new rack and pinion and it would cost 1200 dollars O_O. After arguing with the other dealership on the phone, I now get to drive it back so they can replace it this weekend. ****ing awesome. I love the car but god damn you think they could do their job right. Any one ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

they dont call it the stealership for nothin!! ha ha i had the same thing happen to me on my car i didnt know much about trannys then if i would have i would have cramed it up there ass but i had to take it back because the syncros were/ are bad i didnt know it was the syncros at the time all i knew was i would pop out of second gear well they give it back to me and basically tell me it was my fault that i didnt put it in gear fully thats why it would pop out well i know it was not just me i had several people drive it and the same happened to them ha ha what do ya do i guess if i didnt love the car so much i would have taken it back


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Have long tubes put on while they have the rack off!


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Have long tubes put on while they have the rack off!


YES. What he said!


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

It was a success, I got lucky. I talked to the senior technician who worked on my car and sure enough he owns a red 05 which sounds mean as hell. He informed me that there was nothing wrong with the rack and pinion. He said all GTOs will eventually start to slowly leak a little bit from the rack and pinion, and then he did a 21 point inspection on the car just to be safe. The dealership was nice enough to upgrade my warranty to ensure that if anything goes wrong on it they would take care of it. Apparently the Chevy dealership was trying to pull a fast one


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JimmyFox said:


> It was a success, I got lucky. I talked to the senior technician who worked on my car and sure enough he owns a red 05 which sounds mean as hell. He informed me that there was nothing wrong with the rack and pinion. He said *all GTOs will eventually start to slowly leak a little bit from the rack and pinion,* and then he did a 21 point inspection on the car just to be safe. The dealership was nice enough to upgrade my warranty to ensure that if anything goes wrong on it they would take care of it. Apparently the Chevy dealership was trying to pull a fast one


The remark above...  They will leak if they start to fail or gaskets begin to fail. Eventually it will need replaced. Its not normal to be leaking fluids. A little leakage will eventually lead to a greater leakage, then a greater leakage to a failure. While not worrying about leaking now, at some point in time the worry factor will grow along with the spot on the ground. While they had it I would have them do the service you wanted performed. 

As stated previous over the years, if you take this car to a service center that has no experience on these cars, you can expect misdiagnoses, unsatisfactory service cause of lack of knowledge on these cars or someone not wanting to work on the car and graciously declining work without telling you I have no clue on how to fix this. Rack & Pinion shouldn't have been an issue there but who knows what was running through that guys skull.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The remark above...  They will leak if they start to fail or gaskets begin to fail. Eventually it will need replaced. Its not normal to be leaking fluids. A little leakage will eventually lead to a greater leakage, then a greater leakage to a failure. While not worrying about leaking now, at some point in time the worry factor will grow along with the spot on the ground. While they had it I would have them do the service you wanted performed.
> 
> As stated previous over the years, if you take this car to a service center that has no experience on these cars, you can expect misdiagnoses, unsatisfactory service cause of lack of knowledge on these cars or someone not wanting to work on the car and graciously declining work without telling you I have no clue on how to fix this. Rack & Pinion shouldn't have been an issue there but who knows what was running through that guys skull.


See that's exactly what I was thinking, it's not giving me any problems and it's creating any kind of pool at all below the car but we'll see. Here shortly I'm gonna order one of those high speed ones to make turning the wheel shorter and throw that in there. killing 1 stone with 2 birds


----------

